# Actual weight of Williams ACS Maxim 42cm bar



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

My digital scale readout is too small + my camera just plain stinks, but the actual weight of my new Williams ACS 42cm bar is 225 grams. About 10 grams under claimed. The compact bar is perfect for my needs and lops off 102 grams from my oem Scott bar. Win-win!


----------

